# burstner argos 747-2



## panda54 (May 15, 2007)

burstner argos 747-2, in germany they are being sold at €59.900 [£40,519 ] yet over here they sell for around £55.000 , i know they are lhd but why so big a rip off,


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

So you have never heard the saying, rip of Britain?
It is as simple as that, no competition on most makes. Leads to hyped up prices.

IMHO

Steve


----------



## 97123 (Jan 2, 2006)

We are just buying our 3rd imported LHD van from Germany for that very reason.........rip off Britain. So you have to pay the Tax when you import it but it still represents such a huge saving. 

We saved on the Burstner 747 and sold in the UK 2 years later having lost only £1000.

Saved something like £20k on the Frankia in 2005. We are now buying a second van (an Adria Twin) as a day van and we are even saving something like £7k on that. 

It doesn't bother us to have LHD in the UK and our big van is used 95% of the time in Europe anyway.

So go for it I say. If the UK retailers don't like it then maybe they should a) give better service and b) lower their prices.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Dont seem to be many at 59,000 eur.You sure you got that right?

click


----------



## panda54 (May 15, 2007)

*BURSTNER 747-2*



Chigman said:


> Dont seem to be many at 59,000 eur.You sure you got that right?
> 
> chigman. if you check www.hmc-reisemobile.de you WILL find your argos a 747-2 priced at 59.900 euros they are also advertised in WOHNMOBIL/WOHNWAGEN MARKT SO SORRY IF YOU WAS RIPPED OFF
> 
> €


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

The one for 59,000 euro looks like a second hand one to me. :roll: It says in brackets via translation (using vehicle).I take that to be a second hand vehicle,but I could be wrong.

By the way,I paid 50k for mine over here with alloy wheel upgrade and nova life upholstery,so for rip off britain,I dont think that was too bad.I also know someone else on the forum that got a far better deal than me,so it pays to shop around and I`m not denying that you can save by going abroad but I dont think it will be as much as you think after taking everything into cosideration and the hassle that can go with it.

steve


----------

